# The best beekeepers secret to not split a hive wanting to swarm!



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

A Demaree is a split.
more info








The Demaree method of swarm control


The Demaree method separates the queen from most of the brood by using a queen excluder. It gives the queen lots of room to lay and prevents swarming.




www.honeybeesuite.com





GG


----------



## jtgoral (Mar 24, 2018)

Gray Goose said:


> A Demaree is a split.
> more info
> 
> 
> ...


Is it always? I think only old queen stays at the end in video below.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

?
you start with 1 hive , end with 2 and it is not a split.

Ok fine

GG


----------



## jtgoral (Mar 24, 2018)

Gray Goose said:


> ?
> you start with 1 hive , end with 2 and it is not a split.
> 
> Ok fine
> ...


In video I referred to you end up with 1 hive and old queen.


----------



## Struttinbuck (Mar 8, 2020)

With a Demaree done in the original fashion without any upper entrances. Then all it does is make the workers and queen think they just swarmed. If you go back 7 days later to enforce that instinct by cutting out any cells in the old brood chamber. The hive stays as a single unit. All the old brood hatches out, they build all new comb in the new brood chamber and you have a beast of a hive.
If you allow an upper entrance, then you better split it. You will have many,many queen cells.
It's a really good way to not split and not swarm.


----------

